# USB Key Suddenly stopped working (I have very important files please help!)



## rickkie (Aug 25, 2008)

hi, i can't believe this happened to me. i have very important work related files on here and need them back.

i get that message when i put the usb key into my macbook pro. all day yesterday i was trying to fix it, i tried a program called testdisk but it didnt work, partition doctor it did not work.

i tried another program called data rescue for mac which tried to recover files, but it put hundreds of random porn pictures into my usb device along with gay porn pictures? wtf?

Yesterday, the scanner would not connect to the apple computer so i had to use a vista computer, i plugged my usb into and took out both the mac and windows a couple of times. like an idiot, i didn't 'safely' remove it.. who does?
next thing you know, i plug it into the mac and it starts giving me that error msg.


From what i have read on the internet people say that the mac deleted a partition file (whatever that is?) i have not formatted the usb key as i have very important files. i have tried data recovery programs, all of them only recover a portion of the stuff on the disk, mostly the unimportant things like pictures of vacations, etc.. HELP!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

as far as I know a partition file that is deleted is not a good thing, that could be where your data is.
And whenever you set up partitions you have to delete any files present.
Have you checked the trash can ?
Is your xp set up to restore external devices too ?
Have you checked local businesses that can retrieve lost data ?
It all depends on the value of the data lost and how much your willing to spend,most data can be retrieved if your willing to pay for it.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

try in your windows machine plug in the usb chip if the item shows in "my computer" right click on the icon click "properties ?tools" and click "check now" and tick" automatically fix file system errors" this may correct the problem and open the drive.

Always use the hardware "safely remove hardware" option. or right click on the drive and click "eject"


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

rickkie said:


> i get that message when i put the usb key into my macbook pro. all day yesterday i was trying to fix it, i tried a program called testdisk but it didnt work, partition doctor it did not work.


Specifics really help if possible. Is the message you saw when you put it in the Mac, that the format was uninitialized and you choose the option to initialize?



rickkie said:


> i tried another program called data rescue for mac which tried to recover files, but it put hundreds of random porn pictures into my usb device along with gay porn pictures? wtf?


What format was on this USB key? (MBR, HFS+) If you don't know, what OS was the USB key originally partitioned with?
Data Rescue scans old FAT table entries for possible files that it might be able to recover. If you are seeing porn pictures it's a pretty good odd that someone had those files on that USB key some time or another.



rickkie said:


> From what i have read on the internet people say that the mac deleted a partition file (whatever that is?) i have not formatted the usb key as i have very important files. i have tried data recovery programs, all of them only recover a portion of the stuff on the disk, mostly the unimportant things like pictures of vacations, etc.. HELP!


Like mentioned above, the Mac may have changed the partition table IF you selected the initialize option when that popup window appeared.

It is really important to know what OS formatted the USB key and what filesystem it is using. Using the wrong tools could cause worse problems.



oksteve said:


> And whenever you set up partitions you have to delete any files present.


Actually you can modify and recreate partition table info without losing files?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the info Headrush,I will remember that next time this subject comes up Hopefully not too often though,I'd hate to lose data.


----------



## CaptainTennil (Mar 23, 2010)

You have already tried a lot of recovery programs which did not work out for you however if you can try one more programs called Stellar Phoenix Macintosh which can help you a lot i think so you must try the trial version first if it works then resume the recovery process by downloading full version..I hope this programs will give you a complete recovery and relief..


----------

